# Baker MT hunt.



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody know the dates of the Baker MT contest? Is it Jan 2-4?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

can you win money off of these contests or items?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> can you win money off of these contests or items?


Yes!! About every contest/tournement has a cash payout along with some prizes.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what are normal entry fees?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Depends on size. Can be anywhere from $40 a team to $500 (It's gotta be huge to be 500 though).


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

but the payout for 500 will be huge if you win lol thats not too bad


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

No kiddin'. The one I'm entered in the 2-4 is 100 a team, payout 1 place for every ten teams. $100 for the big dog and little dog. Plus the calcutta, and that can get pretty wild.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

im new at this so what is a calcutta? and those are very nice payouts


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

A calcutta is where the hunters/other people bid on the team they think is gonna win. They then pool the money and the person with the winning team gets the money, or sometimes they pay numerous places depending on turnout.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

got ya thanks. i would have better luck winning that calcutta right now over going to a comp and competing lol.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

By the sounds of it your off to a good start, won't be too long and you'll be kickin it out of them. But it's all friendly competion, and it's all to go have fun, so do just that. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe i am very competitive though... i know i will have fun at those too


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> hehe i am very competitive though...


Me also, In the Words of Ricky Bobby, If You ain't First, Your Last. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol that was a lie his dad told him :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> lol that was a lie his dad told him :wink:


Yes, because he was high at the career day, but he lived his life off that and one all those races until the gay frenchie screwed things up.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol true


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stupid frenchmen...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

They screw everything up.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

no racism please :wink:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Anybody know the dates of the Baker MT contest? Is it Jan 2-4?


Any info guys?


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

If we can get some info on this, would any of you guys be interested on setting up a team?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

i'd be very interested!


----------

